# NEW! fashion face-off challege!



## pinksugar (Dec 4, 2007)

OK ladies! I have a new challenge of all of you to try! it will be somewhat similar to a FOTD or dare-to-be! if you guys like it and participate then we can make it a regular monthly thing!

here are the rules:

each month I (or the winner of the previous month) will post a picture of a fashion item. It might be a bag, or a dress or jewellery.

To participate, all you need do is create an outfit based on that fashion item. You might create it out of photos you've taken of your own wardrobe, or easier still, find pictures on google or Discover or Start Trends - Polyvore and paste them together!

at the end of the month, you will be able to vote on them and choose who you think created the best outfit!

now we've got that out of the way, ON to the first item!!







Your task is to create an outfit based around these Stella McCartney Suedette slouch boots. Here is an example I created myself



:





If you have any further questions don't hesitate to ask


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 4, 2007)

That is an excellent idea!


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 4, 2007)

Aesome idea!


----------



## KellyB (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice choice Rosie!


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 4, 2007)

great idea! love the outfit.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, love the outfit!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 4, 2007)

I love your outfit that you made!

I can't wait to try this!

I'm probably going to start doing this with items of clothing in my closet to come up with new combinations of outfits! lol.





Hey, should we make this a sticky so it doesn't get lost in the threads?


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 4, 2007)

Fun! I'm bored at work so I'll make one today.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice idea!


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 4, 2007)

Monthly, we should do it weekly! It was fun, I could do it daily!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love your outfit that you made!
I can't wait to try this!

I'm probably going to start doing this with items of clothing in my closet to come up with new combinations of outfits! lol.





Hey, should we make this a sticky so it doesn't get lost in the threads?

I agree with Shaundra! This definitely looks like fun and it should be a sticky. You have already gotten a lot of response from it so far! 
I'll give it a try too!


----------



## Ashley (Dec 4, 2007)

Cute idea!


----------



## KellyB (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Monthly, we should do it weekly! It was fun, I could do it daily!

great outfit!!!


----------



## Andi (Dec 4, 2007)

stupid question...how do you put all the different items of clothing in just one attachment?

Great idea btw! I love both outfits


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 4, 2007)

love it!!! and i want the boots, but i think if we get a good response, we should do it weekly to keep it fresh


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 4, 2007)

it's that website that you go into you just click and drag. polyvore.com


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 4, 2007)

cool! great idea! now, i'll have to figure out how to post my outfit.


----------



## Andi (Dec 4, 2007)

This was so much fun, IÂ´d totally wear that outfit myself, Jeans tucked into the boots of course! I want that Juicy Couture handbag!!!


----------



## KellyB (Dec 4, 2007)

That was fun. Not totally happy with it but hey, that was the first time I had been to that site. Very Cool.


----------



## colormeup (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd participate but slouch boots are freeking ugly. Should be outlawed.


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 4, 2007)

lol...I'm not a fan of the boots either. I'll wait to join the next one.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh wow girls I posted this site back months ago. https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f31...see-65382.html Polyvore is like so awesome, I even decorated my notepad with their designs! I think that'll be fun; its something like a design challenge?? What could we name it? What about making the challenge weekly since it doesn't take that long to make an outfit as a FOTD? WDC?? (Weekly Design Challenge?) Tell me if I sound crazy or not...


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 4, 2007)

I can't find those boots on that page to make an outfit...grrrr :| lmao


----------



## Andi (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't find those boots on that page to make an outfit...grrrr :| lmao I just typed "slouch boots" in the search window. HTH!


----------



## Nox (Dec 4, 2007)

Nick007, I like the outfit you made, I could see myself wearing that.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 4, 2007)

I could've picked a better bag but didn't feel like looking through 53875983759834769 of them right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's still cute though and plain.

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just typed "slouch boots" in the search window. HTH! Yeah, Right after i posted i went back and seen search, Thanks though.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 5, 2007)

I love everyone's outfit so far! I'm happy to make it weekly if you guys want it that way





I chose the slouch boots since it was one of the more 'stand out' type items and I thought it would be easier than a fairly plain thing, I knew not everyone would like them





love everyone's outfits so far! good job ladies! I'd wear them!


----------



## Karren (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey isn't this where you give us a prepaid VISA card for $5,000 and let us go shopping in NYC?? No? I must have switched channels accidentally then!! lol Sound like fun!!!!


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nick007, I like the outfit you made, I could see myself wearing that. Thanks, me too!


----------



## monniej (Dec 5, 2007)

add some black tights.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 6, 2007)

Sounds fun! I'll see if I can do something with these boots later. EDIT: Here it is faster than I thought!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd participate but slouch boots are freeking ugly. Should be outlawed. So build a cute outfit that draws attention away from them! lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey isn't this where you give us a prepaid VISA card for $5,000 and let us go shopping in NYC?? No? I must have switched channels accidentally then!! lol Sound like fun!!!! best.show.ever!!! lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 6, 2007)

I did this really quick. I'm sure I'll do a bunch more once I get the time! lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm bumping this thread way too much! lol!

But I just wanted to say that I love how this showcases everyone's individual styles! The looks are all so different, yet they all look great!


----------



## Bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

So much fun, I would do it daily. I would waer this outfit. The headband with my hair back but still down in the back or a pony tail. Boots over the jeans and no jacket needed, I live in FL.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 7, 2007)

Love all those outfits.---would wear any of them!!! Great idea.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's another!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 7, 2007)

What a neat website!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What a neat website!
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/...AAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg

Very nice! I like the colors!


----------



## Maysie (Dec 7, 2007)

I tried something casual...


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 7, 2007)

wow loving everyone's interpretations! I will close the thread next tuesday and initiate voting. Please let me know which photos you want in the polls, or if you don't wish to particpate. I'll try to have this thread made sticky so it wont get lost


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, I made the thread a sticky. Hope that's ok (and I didn't do it too early or anything)!!!

I am waaay too obsessed with these challenges. lol. I'm all up in this thread, everyone must think I'm a freak or something. lol!

So I'm going to say that I guess you can use my first one for the voting.



And then I'm not going to post in this thread anymore! Promise! lol.


----------



## Ashley.C (Dec 7, 2007)

My attempt lol I'd wear this i suppose





Casual but i've worn this style out to clubs and got comments on how cool my dress sense is haha


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 7, 2007)

I wanted something more business-y That you could wear out to lunch or even the clubs!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 8, 2007)

this is going to be super hard to vote on, they're all good in different ways! thanks Shaundra! I really appreciate you making it sticky, AND... you can participate as many times as you like, LOL. Only bad thing is..you only get to choose one for the vote, haha!


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 8, 2007)

This is awesome! I love this.

If you guys are interested in upload stuff. www.gojane.com has some great pics to use.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 8, 2007)

I made another... I'm ready for another challange item


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 8, 2007)

LOL @ celly. You'll have to wait til tuesday. If people get too bored then I'll make it bi-weekly... but until then it's every tuesday!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 8, 2007)

Celly that's a cute out, especially the top you picked. I want it.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 8, 2007)

me too, it's totally hot! dont forget to let me know you like best so I can post it when the votes go up! you don't have to worry about that until next monday though!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 8, 2007)

Tough choice, man... and thanks - if I had the body to pull those outfits out, I would. Lol.

I'm loving the site tho... I'm building my dream wardrobe. I feel like Alicia Silverstone from Clueless - just mixing and matching, ahhhh! To dream. Haha!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah..I would LOVE to have a closet like that. lol


----------



## Anthea (Dec 8, 2007)

This looked like fun so I thought i would have a go.


----------



## sali (Dec 8, 2007)

here's mine.


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 8, 2007)

I dont think the competitions should last any longer than a week.

IF a week lol.

Its not like the DTB's. We dont have to rush out and get supplies.

We dont have to walk around with makeup all over our faces. I did mines in about 15 minutes lol.

Theyre not hard to do at all.

But i seriously plan on buying that outfit i made.


----------



## fawp (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, wow! I love this thread. Everybody's outfits look fantastic. Here's mine:


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I made another... I'm ready for another challange item


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Dec 8, 2007)

great challenge for the fashionistas! i dont consider my self to be one but i am learning!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 8, 2007)

The reason I'm making the competitions one week is it gives everyone a chance to participate. Not everyone visits MUT every day, so making them one week gives people time to take part.

In the future I will make them shorter, but bear in mind that

a. I wasnt sure how long the first competition would need to be

and

b. this is not my full time job nor am I getting paid - I'm going to have to go through and collate all the entries and put them into a voting page, not to mention pm those people who don't bother to let me know which entry they want to be voted on, and wait for their response.

I'll take your suggestions into consideration but I don't have unlimited hours to donate to this ya know


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 8, 2007)

I made another one......







This can go into voting.


----------



## sali (Dec 8, 2007)

here's another one of mine. LOL I can't help it until my camera comes in and I can do FOTD's. I'll probably use this one though.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree with Rosie, weekly shouldn't be a problem.

Just pick another item on Sunday or Monday and for folks who made more than one (like muah) tell you which one they want.

It'll be a lot more work for Rosie if the entry time where any shorter... but for now, just test how this goes and the 2nd one will be more clearer.

Winners pick the next item, right?


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 8, 2007)

yes they do! of course, for the second one, voting wont have been completed so I will most probably pick the second item also, but from the third competition onward we'll be able to have winners choose the item


----------



## fawp (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes they do! of course, for the second one, voting wont have been completed so I will most probably pick the second item also, but from the third competition onward we'll be able to have winners choose the item



Cool. I really like this thread.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 9, 2007)

Next item should be underwears...


----------



## KellyB (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Next item should be underwears... You are not right sometimes....


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm definately gonna do this! I am in love with Bexy's outfit so far! I would totally wear something like that! I love the bag!


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you have to register to make a set?


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah but it only takes a minute to do.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You are not right sometimes....



Bahaha! I know.



Seriously tho - put a pair of undies and anyone can put whatever outfit up.

Or a poncho... or a sombrero - hell, throw in a donkey. I wanna see a really odd item out and someone try to create a look out of it.

...ooo, leather chaps!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 10, 2007)

Leather chaps can look hot.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 10, 2007)

haha, leather chaps remind me of stripper types who arent wearing pants underneath! ack!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 10, 2007)

you guys are great! I would hire all of you to be my personal stylists!


----------



## michixboo (Dec 10, 2007)

_awwwww i'm too lateee. =(_

if i'm not, add me in there please. =)

it was fun, on to the next challenge.

i would deffinetly wear this out, if only i could afford every item in it. =X


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll see if I can add it. Sorry, it was my fault for not putting a closing date on here, or locking the thread


----------

